# Lingerie Chest



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

Made this for the wife, figured mahogany in a shaker/Japanese style. 3 coats od Howard's citrus shield paste wax for the case and UV clear coated drawers.


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

Additional pic


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Beautiful work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Now we can can see the good work you do.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice job!


----------

